# Handy-Tarife bei 0180 Nummern



## Unregistriert (24 August 2006)

Hallo Leute,

hier nur eine kleine Erinnerung: Wenn ihr vom Handy aus eine 0180 Nummer anruft, und es kommt eine Gebührenansage, z.B. "Nur 4,6 ct/Minute", dann stimmt das für euch nicht. Diese Preise gelten nur für Anrufe aus dem Festnetz.

Vom Handy aus sind diese Nummern DEUTLICH teurer!

Wie viel, das hängt vom Provider ab. Informationen darüber sind sehr, sehr rar. Ich habe die Hotline anrufen müssen, und da konnte man mir die Tarife nach einigem Suchen sagen.

In meinem Fall waren es eben nicht diese 4,6 Cent/Minute, sondern 49 Cent/Minute.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 August 2006)

*AW: Handy-Tarife bei 0180 Nummern*

Kompakte Infos dazu unter http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-0180.html
Plus konkreter Auflistung unter:
http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-mobilfunk.html (Laufzeitverträge)
http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-prepaid.html (Pre-Paid Handies)

Richtig teuer wird dies auch bei den 0181-bis 0189 für Barmer-, Arcor- und Deutsche Bank-Kunden sowie den Bonn/Berlin Verbund...(insbesondere Arcors Hotline ist IMHO ein Unterlaufen der 0900 Gasse, da Mehrwertnummer).  Auch die Erreichbarkeit der "VoIP" Gasse 032 und deren Tarifierung ist eine recht interessante Frage. Und nicht zuletzt die Frage der Erreichbarkeit solcher Exoten-Nummern aus dem Ausland, sowie von VoIP Anbietern: 



			
				TKG §43 schrieb:
			
		

> Betreiber öffentlicher Telefonnetze haben in ihren Netzen sicherzustellen, dass alle Anrufe in den europäischen Telefonnummernraum
> ausgeführt werden.



Bleibt viel zu tun, liebe BNetzA, lassen wir's liegen...
TSCN

PS: interessanterweise haben hier die Niederlande mit konsequenter Nutzung der 0900 Gasse (anstelle der Fragmentierung 0900/0180/018X) und der Bepreisung gemäß Festnetztarif plus 0900 Kosten eine erheblich kundenfreundlichere Lösung geschaffen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 August 2006)

*AW: Handy-Tarife bei 0180 Nummern*

Ach ja, da diese Nummern eh fast immer auf Ortsnetz-Nummern geroutet werden, kann man diese oft auch direkt anwählen. Eine inoffizielle, aber recht gute Auflistung gibt es z.B. hier (inzwischen von teltarif übernommen):
http://www.tk-anbieter.de/0180/search.php


----------



## Mehrwert (24 August 2006)

*AW: Handy-Tarife bei 0180 Nummern*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Kompakte Infos dazu unter http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-0180.html
> Plus konkreter Auflistung unter:
> http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-mobilfunk.html (Laufzeitverträge)
> http://www.teltarif.de/i/sonderrufnummern-prepaid.html (Pre-Paid Handies)



So, jetzt auch mal angemeldet.

Also, genau diese Seiten habe ich (schon fast verzweifelt) gesucht. War ich wohl etwas blind.

Aber eine Frage bleibt: Die Preisangabe ist und bleibt ja irreführend, nein, sie bleibt falsch. Ich zahle eben nicht die angesagten 4,6 oder 2,5 Cent pro Minute oder was auch immer, sondern einen VIEL höheren Tarif.

Wenn schon Anrufe vom Handy nicht erkannt werden und eine eigene Tarifansage bekommen, dann müsste die Ansage wenigstens lauten: "Nur 4,6 Cent pro Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetz."


----------



## jupp11 (24 August 2006)

*AW: Handy-Tarife bei 0180 Nummern*

schon länger ist das Problem bekannt:
http://www.faz.net/s/RubEC1ACFE1EE2...50A31FF414330C20AD~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


			
				 am 09. Juni 2005  FAZ  schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgepaßt bei Sonderrufnummern
> Es kommt aber noch schlimmer. Unser junger Mann ruft am Telefon seinen Kontostand ab. Die Bank ist unter der 0180-2-Rufnummer für 6 Cent je Anruf zu erreichen - unabhängig von der Länge des Telefonats. Wer indes nicht vom Festnetz, sondern vom Handy eine 0180-Rufnummer wählt, erlebt eine böse Überraschung. Für das Gespräch über eine Entfernung von 500 Metern von der Frankfurter Hauptwache zum Call-Center im Bankenviertel verlangt der Mobilfunkanbieter unseres Kunden sage und schreibe einen Euro die Minute. Nach 20 Minuten sind also 20 Euro fällig, die 333fache Gebühr des Festnetzgesprächs. Bei allen Sonderrufnummern "zocken" die Netzbetreiber gewaltig ab, auch bei der 0137 für Fernseh-Abstimmungen,* privaten 0700-Nummern *und anderen. Und natürlich werden die Gebühren nicht auf Inklusivminuten-Kontingente angerechnet.* Weiterhin gibt es keine warnende Tarifansage vor dem Gesprächsaufbau.* *Man kann also nur dazu raten, "verdächtige" Rufnummernbereiche gar nicht oder erst nach einem Blick in die bis zu 50 Seiten umfassenden Tarifbroschüren anzuwählen.*


----------



## Mehrwert (24 August 2006)

*AW: Handy-Tarife bei 0180 Nummern*

Schön, dass das Problem schon so lange bekannt ist.

Schade, dass da immer noch nichts passiert ist.

Ich hatte echte Schwierigkeiten, auch per Google was zu dem Thema zu finden, darum habe ich ja auch diesen Titel gewählt, damit andere dieses Problem nicht mehr haben. Damit wäre ja schon vielen geholfen...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Handy-Tarife bei 0180 Nummern*

wie ist diese Abrechnungspraxis denn rechtlich einzuschätzen? Wenn keine Preisinformation erfolgt, liegt doch eine Täuschung vor?

Ich bin mit dem Genion Tarfi von o2 "gesegnet". Dort wird suggeriert, dass man eine am Festnetz orientierte Abrechnung erwarten kann. Bei 018x er Nummern wird dann aber, ohne vorherigen Hinweis, nach Mobilfunktarif abgerechnet. Find ich ziemlich mies...


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Handy-Tarife bei 0180 Nummern*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn keine Preisinformation erfolgt, liegt doch eine Täuschung vor?


Nein, eine Preisinformation beim Anruf (in etwa so, wie bei den 0900er Nummern) hat der Gesetzgeber nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Handy-Tarife bei 0180 Nummern*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nein, eine Preisinformation beim Anruf (in etwa so, wie bei den 0900er Nummern) hat der Gesetzgeber nicht vorgesehen.



na der Gesetzgeber macht immer mal wieder Sachen, die sich dann als nicht rechtmäßig herausstellen, bis hin zu Gesetzen, die dann von Bundespräsidenten und anderen als verfassungswidrig eingestuft wrden


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Handy-Tarife bei 0180 Nummern*

...dann sags ihm halt, oder gib´ ihm spätestens bei der nächsten Wahl deinen Unmut zu erkennen. :wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Handy-Tarife bei 0180 Nummern*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...dann sags ihm halt, oder gib´ ihm spätestens bei der nächsten Wahl deinen Unmut zu erkennen.



sehr staatsbürgerlich gedacht...wie wär´s mit klagen?


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Handy-Tarife bei 0180 Nummern*

...oder kündigen, falls man bei o2 "gefangen" ist
sh auch http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2007/kw03/s24595.html


----------

